# ASK DBSTALK: White Picture Balance Problem



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I really have not read anyone complain about why anything white appears to be over saturated on the SD side, (white balance) when viewed via s-video. I know that it is not my TV since I also have a 508 using the same set-up via another video inpute on my Sony 61" rear projector. I've tried to lower my tv's contrast but to no avail. When I switch to the progressive mode (blue light) the picture is perfect. I have noticed this from day one and have checked my cables.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I really haven't noticed this with mine. Anyone else?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't know about s-video, but I have seen it with composite.

-Chris


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

jcord51 said:


> I really have not read anyone complain about why anything white appears to be over saturated on the SD side, (white balance) when viewed via s-video. I know that it is not my TV since I also have a 508 using the same set-up via another video inpute on my Sony 61" rear projector. I've tried to lower my tv's contrast but to no avail. When I switch to the progressive mode (blue light) the picture is perfect. I have noticed this from day one and have checked my cables.


Yeah, the rare times when I watch in SD mode (when dumping a show to VHS), it definitely looks oversaturated.

I also wonder if this might be the same type of issue as what I reported in [thread=23944]Bug Report: (maybe) Vertical Jitter at 1080i[/thread]. Oversaturation can also cause that. However, I'm seeing that problem on the HD/Component feed.


----------



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

I've noticed the very same thing while using an s-video cable to view SD programs. In fact, because of that I've stopped bothering going to the s-video input to view SD. And here I thought it was just something in my setup.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm beginning to wonder if this is part of the hardware problem that has forced the QA hold.


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

The component out on my 921 is much darker than my 6000 or my sony dvd player. My 6000 and the dvd player have the same brightness level but for my 921 to look right I have to crank up the brightness by about 20% and even then the contrast isn't as good as the 6000. It will be interesting to see if hardware video quality problems was the holdup and if so will they update the units already out in the field.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I tried the output via antenna on the sd side, and still the picture's white balance is off. I did this using RG6 coax. I also have to agree with MATTG, I have to increase the contrast and some brightness when connected to the HD side in order to get a good picture. Then when I call-up the program guide the lettering (fonts) are too bright.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For what it's worth, I'm now seeing the same issue with my 921. It's been reported.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

The black level on the 6000 is definitely higher than the black level on the 921. I suspect on the 6000, black is 7 IRE, the usual NTSC level. I further suspect it is 0 IRE on the 921. I'm not sure which is correct for HD, but I thought I remember reading somewhere that 0 is correct for HD. In any case, one can usually adjust the TV for either. A good thing to use is the gray scale pattern on the HDNET test pattern.

If I can borrow an oscilloscope from work sometime, this is easy to confirm.

Most DVD players default to a 7 IRE black level, but can be set to a 0 IRE level.

The Guide lettering seems to be set at 100 IRE (full white). This is probably under sofware control, and they really should turn it down a bit.

I only use the HD component output, so I can only speak about this output. For s-video and composite, they really should be using the 7 IRE level.

Haven't people noticed the same with the 811?


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

BarryO said:


> The Guide lettering seems to be set at 100 IRE (full white). This is probably under software control, and they really should turn it down a bit.


I agree that the guide is too hot, especially if transparency is set to 'off'. If the transparency is set to 'high' the video levels are reduced to a more reasonable level.


----------

